# Misa What I like About You Collection 2010



## Bec688 (Sep 12, 2010)

*Misa What I Like About You Collection 2010*











Quirky Smile





Spinning Out of Control





Like It Like That





It's You!





Perfect Kiss





When U Say My Name



source


----------



## internetchick (Sep 12, 2010)

Oh I love those!


----------



## flipshawtii (Sep 13, 2010)

Interesting names with these polishes. My favorite is, It's You! MichÃ¨le takes beautiful pictures.


----------

